

Ask HN: Help plan the next HN One Day App event - kineticac
http://browseology.posterous.com/help-plan-for-one-day-app-ii

======
HeyLaughingBoy
Excellent idea, but drop that comment about holding it on a weekday unless
you're only interested in college students/high schoolers participating. Some
of us have jobs we can't just ignore for an entire day :-)

~~~
kineticac
yeah definitely can't do it during the week. It will definitely be a weekend
event.

------
kineticac
The next One Day App event is now being planned. We are inviting all of Hacker
News to jump in and participate, plan, and just give input on the next event.

For those who might not have the time or cycles to participate as an app
developer, we have a few opportunities for people to be part of the Judge
Panel as well.

If you guys have suggestions and/or would love to take a break for a day from
your kick butt projects to explore something new, let us know!

I think the community here will definitely help organize a fun, casual event,
that will really get us thinking about how we can build a single app in a
single day.

~~~
vlad
That sounds really cool. I made www.hotornotlive.com in about a day using the
Justin.tv Video API the Friday before the One Day App, but I didn't attend
because I wasn't sure where it was going to be -- SF? Oakland?

I would definitely love to attend the next one!

~~~
ktharavaad
I'd stop peddling your HotOrUnderaged app here since your other links were
already killed.

Granted its not your fault but sometimes that just how things are.

If you want to promote it, I'd recommend spamming myspace or something, its
the more appropriate audience.

